# Piano Concerto No. 1 in B Minor (WIP)



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1e854gufjWgaiBZhGLctL9YYc4VIj5CK2/view?usp=sharing

I'm 2 minutes in just about.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It has some nice ideas, but I feel it lacks drama and fluidity. It seems to stay neutral dynamically and thematically but I hear it begging for more drama. There was a nice run by the strings in there that I really liked how it played off the piano part, though! 

The intro piano part sounded good to me too, as did other parts of what you have so far.

One part near the beginning sounded very muddy in all that's going on between the orchestra and the piano.


----------

